# Using Sally Hansen Insta-Gel Strips topcoat over regular polish?



## thr33things (Jul 27, 2013)

I just purchased the Sally Hansen Insta-Gel Strips starter kit, and it occurred to me that the topcoat and LED light that the kit comes with might work over regular nail polish. I haven't used the kit yet so I'm not really sure how all of it works.

Has anybody tried this or have any reason this wouldn't work?


----------



## DonnaD (Jul 28, 2013)

The gel strips are real nail polish so I'm assuming it would probably work fine with nail polish from a bottle.


----------



## sarrahm (Jul 29, 2013)

I tried this out and it worked perfectly. I also used it with other SH non-gel polish and the gel set and worked just as it did with the gel polish.


----------



## kxyc34 (Jul 30, 2013)

i haven't tried with regular (liquid) nail polish, but i've used sally hansen's regular polish strips successfully under the gel top coat. they lasted just as well/long as the gel polish strips. i think that the key to using regular (liquid) polish underneath sally hansen's gel top coat would be making sure that the regular polish is dry before applying the top coat. also, be sure that no polish or top coat is touching your cuticles. if it does, there will be a tiny unsealed edge where air/water/oil/dirt/clothing/etc. can enter or catch, and it would lead to peeling or chipping.


----------

